# My Horn is jammed or somthing



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright I have had this car for about a month now and only had small electrical issues like the window switches, but then I noticed my horn did not work. So over the weekend I replaced the blown fuse and it starting blowing. The problem is it blows on and on and wont stop unless I pull the fuse back out. So that is what I did. Any ideas on how to fix this. I read something about wires in the steering and someone else said something about wires behind the glove compartment so I dont really know.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

You've got a short. You are going to have to trace the wire from the BCM to the horns and look for cuts.


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

Where is the fuse for the horn? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Try checking the relay first. The relay may be stuck closed. Test it with your meter.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Under the dash beneath the steering wheel.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

QwikSilver04 said:


> Where is the fuse for the horn? Thanks in advance.


Under the dash beneath the steering wheel.


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## scottlt98 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Cant find horn on 04 pontiac gto*

I know this my sound stupid but I cant find the horn for the 04 Pontiac gto. It stopped working so cant just honk it. I found the alarm horn and that works but looked all over for the other horn. if any body can describe were it is would be appreciated. even better would be a couple of pics showing were its at thank you.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would check the relay first, then check for wires for chaffing behind the glove box. If the horn wire is chaffed to ground it will blow all the time.


----------

